# Hello from Westchester



## MLPucci (Dec 1, 2009)

Hi. Just a quick shout-out to say hello and introduce myself. I'm the LD, and slowly becoming the TD at my high school.
-Matt


----------



## DaveySimps (Dec 2, 2009)

Welcome Matt! Good to have you here. Be sure to check out the Wiki and use the search function. Let us know how we can help you. Enjoy CB!

~Dave


----------



## SHARYNF (Dec 4, 2009)

So where in westchester?
Sharyn


----------



## MLPucci (Dec 27, 2009)

Croton-on-Hudson


----------



## hyperbuddha (Dec 27, 2009)

*Similar situation in hastings on Hudson*

Howdy welcome cb has saved my life many a time. 

I'm sure it will save yours

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

